# Vinegar in water for tear stains



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

My 5 month old pup has been battling tear stains. I don't want to go the route of antibiotics, so I have spent many hours online trying to find some answers. Aside from daily washing, drying, and combing, I have tried a couple of things.

Since we have well water, I have always used a Brita water bottle to filter her water before it goes in her dish. I tried the 3 part system from Castlebaths, and it didn't work. I bought Thomas Labs I-Stain, but that made her throw up. About 1 1/2 weeks, I started adding 1 T of apple cider vinegar to her 20 oz. water bottle. Surprisingly, she doesn't mind the taste at all.

Questions: 
Does it matter if it's apple cider vinegar or white vinegar?
Has anyone had success with this?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, I would not really get serious about treating the tear staining until after after her adult teeth come in. That is usually after 6 mos. 

I haven't tried vinegar but will be curious to see what others say! I remember we had a member on here a few years ago who heard about vinegar for tear staining and didn't do any research and just gave her dog a tablespoon of straight vinegar and then was asking if it was 'normal' for her dog to make choking sounds afterwards. DOH!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have heard of vinegar in the water for this, but I haven't heard of a lot of success. The biggest potential drawback is that the dogs do not always drink the vinegar water and it can cause problems in dehydration which of course could lead to serious health consequences. If you try it, be sure to monitor how much water your little one is getting.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Surprisingly, she is drinking the vinegar water just fine. She is drinking about the same as before I added the vinegar. I can tell because I can see exactly how many ounces she drinks because I know how often to refill her water bottle. I guess time will tell...


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

my4jewels said:


> My 5 month old pup has been battling tear stains. I don't want to go the route of antibiotics, so I have spent many hours online trying to find some answers. Aside from daily washing, drying, and combing, I have tried a couple of things.
> 
> Since we have well water, I have always used a Brita water bottle to filter her water before it goes in her dish. I tried the 3 part system from Castlebaths, and it didn't work. I bought Thomas Labs I-Stain, but that made her throw up. About 1 1/2 weeks, I started adding 1 T of apple cider vinegar to her 20 oz. water bottle. Surprisingly, she doesn't mind the taste at all.
> 
> ...


Hi. Have never heard of using vinegar in the water. When we got Lily she had pretty bad tear stains even though she has black around her eyes. I bought stainless steel bowls for her, used distilled water (now use Brita), used Collyrum Fresh Eye Wash (bought on Amazon) and she eats "Grain Free" Blue Buffalo food. 

I have a friend who has a half Bichon half Havanese and she told me that her dog had tear stains and discolored feet and butt fur :blush: before she switched him to "Grain Free" food. Wanda


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with Stacy that I wouldn't sweat about tear stains too much at this age. Teething can cause excessive tearing and once that is done, you'll notice the difference! Owen had bad staining until all his adult teeth came in and his baby teeth extracted. I'd use a good quality food, collyrium eye wash and try a different probiotic. I honestly haven't read many effective results with apple cider vinegar for stains (great for a flea spray though!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I wouldn't use it either. For one thing, it would make my baby stink, haha. Why don't you get some saline solution (for contact lenses) and wipe the eyes with that each day. It worked great with Leila. Even if it doesn't remove all that yours currently has, it does help fade what's there and helps prevent further tearing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I wouldn't do it. The logic behind this treatment is that red-yeast can only live in a limited PH range, so if you make your pet's PH either more acid or more alkaline the yeast will die. First off, tears stains are not always red yeast. More importantly, it probably isn't a good idea to mess with your baby's PH.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay, I'll stop the vinegar in her water. It's so hard to know what to do and what not to do. I have some saline I tried a while ago. Back then she wouldn't let me get close to her eyes with anything but my finger. I have some little squares of cotton flannel cut out to sew up around the edges for little pads to wipe her eyes. Funny thing, she will let me touch her anywhere, but doesn't like anything I'm holding to touch her. I guess we'll have to work on that with some more desensitizing.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The main thing is keeping the area dry. You can put a smidge of corn starch on the tip of your finger and just wipe that area of the stains. Just dont get it in her eye. The advice of the other gals is correct that once the adult teeth are in it should clear up. The vinegar could also cause a gastric upset. Good luck.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I wouldn't use the vinegar either. More than anything I am sure she is teething which causes staining. The most important thing right now is to keep the area as dry as possible. Wash it everyday (most of us use Spa Lavish Face wash). Just make sure you dry the area. You can use a little corn starch to help keep it dry as Exie suggested.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I like to consider myself an expert with tear staining. I struggled with tear stains for years with my first Maltese (bless her heart) At 9 years old I went to home cooking and she never had another tear stain again.

McCartney will be 8 months old soon. She still does not have any tear staining. She is on Stella and Chewys. Not only doesn't she have tear staining but she has no tarter either. Stella and Chewys makes a freeze dried. She loves it. I just have to make sure there is water out at all times. Once in awhile I will add the water to it to change it up, but she prefers to have it dry. 

I guarantee everyone... that most of this is from the diet. Especially when they start licking their paws and their paws now have the tear stains. 

I swear by Stella and Chewys ... I have no stock in it... lol.....


----------

